# Software Update Tab Has Magically Appeared...wtf?



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Where in the h**l did this come from? I just did a fresh flash last night, it was not there with the rom, it was not there initially this morning, after a few reboots & a backup this "Software Update" in settings-about phone is now at the top of the screen....wtf? Out of curiosity I selected it & all it does is force closes, either way, verizon must be up to some sneaky s**t.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

What rom u talking bout


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Where in the h**l did this come from? I just did a fresh flash last night, it was not there with the rom, it was not there initially this morning, after a few reboots & a backup this "Software Update" in settings-about phone is now at the top of the screen....wtf? Out of curiosity I selected it & all it does is force closes, either way, verizon must be up to some sneaky s**t.


All sense roms have this? Maybe you overlooked it


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

which rom you are using? I don't have that and I am on 2.11.605.5 / 2.3.4 stock rom


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

I have sense and I have that. Nothing out of the ordinary. Maybe its the Rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

My rom has this as well. Will this work for any rom?


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Im currently running Zeus 1.3 & it has never been there until today, I know for sure it wasnt there because i am ALWAYS checking my dbm signal in the "network" tab which was always at the very top of the list of selections until today...now its that "software uldate" tab...in fact I selected that twice so far today from habbit of just always selecting the top item...


----------



## Rumpelstillskin (Aug 22, 2011)

Mine is the next to last one on the bottom under settings.


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

That's nuckin futz. I was on Zeus last week. That definitely was not there.


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

What was your root method?


----------



## Skeet43169 (Jul 27, 2011)

That's not in my gingeritis 3D revolutionary root method


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Well almost by accident I figured out what is causing the "Software Update" tab to appear. Believe it or not it is/was from using Tibu to freeze the following: "updater 2.3.000.178661.605" I went freeze happy the other day to see what all I could freeze with no ill effects...& that was one of the things I froze, as soon as I unfroze that, the Software Update went away, to confirm that was the culprit I froze it again, rebooted & it was back, unfroze, rebooted & it is now gone...

On a side note, also freezing the "MCC_OTA 1.0.0" causes the Assisted Dialing setting in settings-call to force close.


----------

